# from MACNA 2013



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Have been looking at some of the stuff coming out of this year and thought I would link a few things.

Pretty amazing reactor that can be used to dose different types of plankton
http://www.aqua-medic.com/product/plankton-reactor/

Tunze's new submersible LED sticks...this will make things interesting!
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/tunzes-waterproof-and-controllable-led-light


----------

